

Political Diversity Will Improve Social Psychological Science [pdf] - gwern
http://journals.cambridge.org/images/fileUpload/documents/Duarte-Haidt_BBS-D-14-00108_preprint.pdf

======
wmf
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8840261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8840261)

